# durchdrehendes Hinterrad beim Berganfahren



## smk (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich nun schon mehrmals bergan auf die Nase gelegt, weil ich keinen Grip mehr auf's Hinterrad bekomme und dann nicht mehr aus den Klicks komme. Das passiert immer auf den Passagen, wo es im Wald mal für 50 bis 100 Meter mal was steiler wird und ich dann aus dem Sattel gehe.

Auch Tipps wie 2 Gänge runterschalten helfen nicht wenn es etwas steiler ist und man sich nach vorne beugt um noch etwas Kraft auf die Pedale zu kriegen und man dann wie ein Hamster im Rad "durchdreht".

Kann man das irgendwie vom Schwerpunkt her korrigieren. Habe schon überlegt den Lenker etwas höher zu stellen, sodass der Schwerpunkt etwas weiter nach hinten wandert.

Gibt es vielleicht eine ganz einfach Lösung für das "Hamsterrad" ?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## waxa (25. Juli 2010)

- anderen Hinterreifen mit mehr Grip ? (der alte vielleicht abgefahren?)
- Sattel auf der Stütze nach hinten verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehni. (25. Juli 2010)

Gewicht soweit nach hinten, dass das Vorderrad gerade so noch am Boden bleibt. Wenn sich das Vorderrad hebt und du immernoch durchdrehst dann hast du die Grenze mit deinem Setup erreicht, dann kannst du dich mit Lenkerhöhe, Vorbaulänge und Reifen beschäftigen. Aber probier das erstmal


----------



## lightmetal (25. Juli 2010)

Was ein Unsinn, ich will dich mal am Berg sehen wie du weit hinten hängst wie auf einer Abfahrt und dann noch trittst.


----------



## shootemup (25. Juli 2010)

andere reifen sind dafür top


----------



## J.O (25. Juli 2010)

@lightmetal
Ich glaube du hast nicht ganz verstanden was er meinte, so weit nach hinten das dass vordere Rad nicht Steigt Heist in diesem Fall, nach vorn auf die Sattelspitze und das Kin zum Vorbau. Dann geht das schon ganz schön weit.
Und wenn das nicht mehr reicht muss man halt an Reifen usw Arbeiten.
z.B Reifendruck oder halt andere Reifen Testen, Gabel absenken wenn möglich, ...


----------



## DeteR (25. Juli 2010)

smk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wo es im Wald mal für 50 bis 100 Meter mal was steiler wird und ich dann aus dem Sattel gehe.



Sitzen bleiben. Evt. bis auf die Sattelspitze vorrücken damit das Vorderrad nicht hochgeht.
Im Stehen geht mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad und das Hinterrad dreht frei.


----------



## Targut (25. Juli 2010)

Fahre in dem" schwersten" Gang hoch ,bei dem du den Anstieg noch hochkommst.
Das klingt zwar auf den ersten Blick dämlich bei mir dreht das HR aber tendenziell eher durch wenn der eingelegte Gang " leichter " ist.
Auf was für einem Untergrund dreht dein HR denn durch?
Bei lockerem,tiefen und nassen Matsch dreht mein HR auch schon bei harmlosen Steigungen extrem schnell durch...

mfg
Targut


----------



## LB-Biker (25. Juli 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Vorderrad hebt und du immernoch durchdrehst dann hast du die Grenze mit deinem Setup erreicht



Wenn das der Fall ist sollte er seinen Briefkasten mal nach ner X-Games Einladung durchsuchen, hört sich sehr Rekordverdächtig an .


----------



## smk (25. Juli 2010)

Danke für die vielen Tipps.
Die Reifen sind noch sehr neu, daher wird mir ein neuer Reifen vermutlich nicht so viel bringen. Außer es gibt da so große Unterschiede.

Meist ist es Schotter, wo der Hinterreifen durchdreht oder auch Waldboden (Blätter, kleine Äste, etc.)  Werde mal versuchen sitzen zu bleiben oder noch mal einen schwereren Ganz zu fahren.

Habe auch schon überlegt ohne Klicks zu fahren, dann kommt man immer runter. Trainiere aber für die gemäßigten Alpentouren im Urlaub und da sollte man auch mal ziehen können, wenn man etwas länger im Sattel sitzt.


----------



## shootemup (25. Juli 2010)

welche reifen fährst du überhaupt?
zb mit marathons oder ähnlichem ist die Technik auch schon wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (25. Juli 2010)

Einfach mal mit den Klicks gezielt das aussteigen üben, bei mir klappt das immer rechtzeitig alles eine Sache der Übung oder die auslöse härte mal etwas runter stellen.
Bei den Reifen gibt es natürlich riesen Unterschiede was hast du den für ein Reifen?


----------



## smk (25. Juli 2010)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph Reifen, die waren beim Kauf des Bikes drauf.

Das mit den Klicks übe ich gerade, klappt halt nicht immer 
Die stehen schon ganz leicht eingestellt, weniger geht nicht...

Die Pedale sollten lt. Test gut sein Shimano PD 520L. Dafür gibt auch  noch "Multiauslöser" (SM-SH56) vielleicht ist das noch eine Option??


----------



## J.O (25. Juli 2010)

Naja der reifen kommt halt gerade bei schotter recht zeitig an seine Grenzen dafür hat er natürlich einen guten Rollwiderstand.
Ich würde aber erstmal mit den oben genanten Tipps probieren.


----------



## shootemup (25. Juli 2010)

ganz ehrlich rr die drehen bei mir auch durch ab einer gewissen Steigung.
da hat man einfach keine Chance mehr
selber Berg mit maxxis ignitor? keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Apollon (25. Juli 2010)

nabend,

zu einem gewissen anteil, kann tatsächlich die "technik" schuld sein. der mantel auf dem hinterrad muss natürlich genügend grip auf dem untergrund haben. dafür brauchst du einerseits ein gutes profil, andererseits kannst du versuchen den luftdruck ein wenig ab zu senken, damit mehr fläche des mantels den untergrund berührt. anleitung zum korrekten luftdruck für dich findest du zu genüge mithilfe der suchfunktion. 
nun zu den physischen aspekten: versuche dich, wie bereits beschrieben, möglichst weit mit dem hintern auf dem sattel nach vorne zu schieben. die belastung liegt dabei allerdings nicht auf dem sattel, sondern auf den beinen.
winkel dabei die arme am lenker an, als obdu dich mit der brust auf den lenker legen möchtest, damit du dich mit dem rumpf nicht nach hinten lehnst, damit das vorderrad in der spur bleibt. die kunst dabei ist, das perfekte gleichgewicht zwischen einem abheben des vorderrades und einem durchdreher des hinterrades zu finden. dies erfordert einfach übung.
in dieser (extrem kraftraubenden) haltung, musst du nun versuchen einen gleichmäßigen tritt zu finden, als wäre die kurbel eine uhr, die schließlich auch nicht eiert. die kraft wird so zu 100 % auf den boden übertragen, nicht intervallmäßig. 

entschuldigt bitte die schlechte beschreibung sowie das einfach schriftbild, nach party auf der loveparade und tagen der party-exzesse mus ich mich etwas ausruhen. desweiteren "darf" ich gerad titanic schauen  besser kann sich ein mann nicht entschuldigen, oder?


----------



## snoopz (26. Juli 2010)

Auf einen runden Tritt achten. Das geht auch im Wiegetritt, erfordert aber sehr viel Übung und nimmt dem Wiegetritt leider auch sehr viel an Effektivität. Ansonsten ist ja schon alles gesagt. Und *rechtzeitig* schalten nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2010)

- Sitzen bleiben
- auf dem Sattel soweit es geht nach vorne rutschen
- Oberkörper dabei richtung Lenker
- so gleichmäßig ("rund") wie möglich treten, Kraftspitzen vermeiden

Welchen Druck fährst du am Hinterrad? Wenns deutlich über 2.5 Bar sind mach dich über das Thema auch mal schlau. Dann klappts auch mit dem Racing Ralph . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## flyingscot (26. Juli 2010)

Im Sitzen hochfahren ist normalerweise am besten, richtig. Es ist aber durchaus auch im Stehen möglich, extrem steile Anstiege zu bewältigen. Allerdings wird dabei immer der Fehler gemacht, das Hinterrad zuweit zu entlasten, also zu sehr über dem Vorderrad zu hängen. Etwas weiter hinten, genau so weit, dass das Vorderrad noch nicht steigt, dann funktioniert auch das. Allerdings ist das dann eher anstrengender und uneffektiver als im Sitzen. Man kann allerdings mehr Kraft auf die Pedale bringen.

Wenn allerdings der Bereich der Schwerpunktlage zwischen steigendem Vorderrad und durchrutschendem Hinterrad quasi Null wird, ist die  -- wie lehni schon sagte -- Grenze deines Setups erreicht. Will man mehr, braucht man andere Reifen, weniger Druck oder einfach eine bessere Bodenbeschaffenheit.

Gangwahl: die Theorie mit dem dickeren Gang konnte ich nie so ganz folgen... Beispiel: ein Kollege von mir drückt dann den Extremanstieg mit knapper 50 U/min im (uneffektiven) Wiegetritt hoch (22-28) und ich kann am CC-Racer immerhin mit 57 U/min (22-32) oder am Enduro sogar mit bequemen 67 U/min (20-34) kurbeln... bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit. Natürlich hat man bei den extremen Untersetzungen ein höheres Drehmoment als bei dicken Gängen, aber bei gefühlvoller Belastung kann man das Durchrutschen fast immer verhindern (der "runde Tritt", auch wenn er nie wirklich rund ist). Allemal besser als in den Wiegetritt zu gehen.


----------



## Jocki (26. Juli 2010)

Lieber einen etwas kleineren Gang mit höherer Frequenz fahren. Vor glatten Hindernissen, wie Wurzeln, Wasserrinnen etc. kurz beschleunigen um die Hindernisse zu überrollen, sobald das Hinterrad wieder Grip hat wieder antreten.


----------



## lehni. (26. Juli 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall ist sollte er seinen Briefkasten mal nach ner X-Games Einladung durchsuchen, hört sich sehr Rekordverdächtig an .



Hast du recht, unglücklich formuliert... natürlich passiert das nicht gleichzeitig. flyingscot hats ja schon präzisiert, aber ihr habt ja alle verstanden was gemeint war


----------



## Jillmec (26. Juli 2010)

mein rr verliert öfters auch mal den grip, meistens sind es dann die typischen schotterwege. mit dem bike meiner freundin mit fa drauf keinerlei probleme.


----------



## Norman. (26. Juli 2010)

Das könnte daran liegen, dass die Stollen der RR viel weiter auseinander liegen, und so nur wenig Griff auf dem losen Kies/Schotter haben.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Juli 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Das könnte daran liegen, dass die Stollen der RR viel weiter auseinander liegen, und so nur wenig Griff auf dem losen Kies/Schotter haben.



 Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Die Stollen des RacingRalfs liegen sehr nahe beieinander und sind auch sehr kurz. Für Schotter braucht man längere Stollen mit größeren Zwischenräumen, idealerweise aus recht weichem Gummi.

Ich habe hier den schönen Vergleich: RR auf dem Racer, Rubber Queen auf dem Enduro und Kaiser auf dem DHler... unglaublich, was es für Unterschiede im Grip, Traktion und Seitenführung gibt, allerdings auch im Rollwiderstand...

Beim schmalen Reifen kommt noch hinzu, dass sie eher mit viel Druck gefahren werden müssen. Auf Schotter wird die Traktion dadurch deutlich schlechter...


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. Juli 2010)

auf Schotter hat das Profil der Reifen sekundären Einfluss auf die Traktion.
Primär sind das Volumen des Reifens in Abstimmung mit dem Luftdruck dafür verantwortlich.

Lass mal beim RR/2,25er Luft auf ca. 1,7/1,8 bar ab und du wirst wahre wunder erleben.
Aber aufpassen bei der Abfahrt, sonst wirste mehr Snakebites haben als dir lieb ist, und vielleicht wird die Felge noch ein paar dellen davontragen


----------



## Norman. (26. Juli 2010)

@flyingscot
sorry, ich dachte du meinst Rocket Ron


----------



## Billybob (26. Juli 2010)

wie handhabt ihr das denn, wenn man erstmal am berg steht?
dann muss man ja auch wieder anfahren... und wenn kein platz ist zum quer anfahren oder da nix is wo man sich festhalten kann?
ich hatte bisher schon mit flats probleme an manchen steigungen.. jetzt hab ich klickies und mir bangt es schon vorm ersten mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn es extrem steil ist geht nur noch schieben, da komme ich nicht so weit das ich in das 2 Pedal komme, ansonsten geht das auch wenn man nicht gleich einrastet.
In der regel habe ich das Problem den richtigen punkt zu finden zwischen Steigendem VR und durch drehendem HR.
aber ich arbeite am Gleichgewicht es reicht ja wenn man dann ne Sec stehen kann um ein zu Klicken und wenn man beide Füße auf den Pedalen hat geht das auch mit dem Grip besser als wenn einer noch am Boden steht und das Rad entlastet.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Juli 2010)

Anfahren an extremen Steigungen ist in der Tat nicht so einfach. Hier hilft es aber sehr, wenn man ein gutes Gleichgewicht hat und den Trackstand im sitzen kann. Ich bremse erstmal komplett und stelle dann den vorderen Fuß aufs Pedal, dann aufsitzen und idealerweise gleich in den Trackstand und die Bremsen lösen. Dann vorsichtig anfahren.


----------



## Billybob (26. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> In der regel habe ich das Problem den richtigen punkt zu finden zwischen Steigendem VR und durch drehendem HR.



dito



flyingscot schrieb:


> ...ist in der Tat nicht so einfach. ...den Trackstand im sitzen kann. ...



den trackstand kann ich sogar am besten im sitzen... allerdings nur wenn ich grad ankomme und weniger wenn ich losfahren will... aber logisch gedacht ist es wohl wirklich der beste weg überhaupt am berg anzufahren.


----------



## smk (27. Juli 2010)

Mit den Klickies hab ich auch so meine Probleme. Schnelles Absteigen ist meist nicht und endet dann schon mal auf dem Hosenboden. Liegt auch daran, dass meine Knöchel von anderen Sportarten etwas lädiert sind und ich gerade wenn's anstrengend ist und die Beine eh schon etwas lahm sind, die Kraft nicht innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf die andere hab die Klickies auszulösen. Vielleicht auch nur ein typisches Frauenproblem...

Es gibt auch Pedalsysteme die ohne Kraft rein durch den Winkel aufgehen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit oder kann jemand eine Empfehlung geben für Klickies die mit weniger Krafteinsatz aufgehen. Ich hab meine schon auf das leichteste Auslösen runtergeschraubt...


----------



## flyingscot (27. Juli 2010)

smk schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Pedalsysteme die ohne Kraft rein durch den Winkel aufgehen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit oder kann jemand eine Empfehlung geben für Klickies die mit weniger Krafteinsatz aufgehen. Ich hab meine schon auf das leichteste Auslösen runtergeschraubt...




Bei den Crank Brothers braucht man fast gar keine Kraft zum Ausklicken, allerdings muss man dort den Fuß etwas weiter drehen (15 bzw 20 Grad).

Allerdings hat man ohne diese Federkraft auch weniger Führung des Fußes, d.h. man muss selber darauf achten, den Fuß mehr oder weniger gerade zu halten, wenn man nicht ausklicken will.


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde sagen wenn man schon Angst hat umzufallen weil man nichtmehr ausklicken kann, dann wäre das der allererste Ansatzpunkt. 
Wenn du keine Sorgen mehr hast dich hinzulegen, dann trittst du auch wenn es mal kurz durchdreht einfach gleichmäßig weiter ohne hektisch zu agieren. Meist findet sich schnell wieder Grip und es geht weiter.

Wie sieht es überhaupt mit dem Gleichgewicht aus, wenn man am richtig steilen durchdreht, hat man meist nur wenige km/h. Wenn da noch große Ausgleichsbewegungen kommen ist auch schnell ganz Ende mit fahren. Das setzt aber wieder voraus sich erstmal keine Sorgen ums Ausklicken machen zu müssen.

Die Uphill-Techniken die beschrieben wurden helfen natürlich auch.
Ich bekam damals nur den Tipp, mich so an den Lenker zu klemmen als wollte ich ihn nach unten auf den Boden (richtung Tretlager) ziehen. Die ganze Haltung kommt damit praktisch automatisch. 
Wenn es sacksteil ist schwebt man eher über der Sattelspitze mit einer riesen Körperspannung und kann so mit wenigen cm Bewegung über dem Rad sehr gut zwischen VR-Abheben und HR-Durchdrehen balancieren.
(Ein bisschen sieht man es in meinem Avatar-Bild wie ich ganz gut die Berge hochkomme)


----------

